# Ships named Ipswich or suffolk



## Steve - Planet Ipswich (Apr 29, 2011)

I run the websites www.planetipswich.com & www.planetsuffolk.com & I am looking for any information at all about ships with the words Ipswich or Suffolk in the name from anywhere in the world. Any details at all would be appreciated on vessels with these names. Thanks


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Suffolk*



Steve - Planet Ipswich said:


> I run the websites www.planetipswich.com & www.planetsuffolk.com & I am looking for any information at all about ships with the words Ipswich or Suffolk in the name from anywhere in the world. Any details at all would be appreciated on vessels with these names. Thanks


Small and Co of Lowestoft at one time had a fleet of trawlers all the ships names had the prefix Suffolk ie Suffolk Maid,Suffolk Warrior,the fishing side is finished now but they still run some Supply ships which still have the Suffolk prefix.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

HMS Suffolk was a County class cruiser (one of the Kent sub-class), commissioned in 1928 and scrapped in 1948, having survived World War II, during which, being equipped with radar, she shadowed the Bismarck together with near-sister, HMS Norfolk after the sinking of HMS Hood.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Steve,
Welcome aboard.
Federal Steam Navigation Co (part of the P&O empire) had a ship named 'Suffolk'. Some photos and history here:

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2380
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/177954/title/suffolk/cat/510


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/
Has a list and details of sixty vessel's with Suffolk in the name and seventeen with Ipswich.
You can access this site free for seven days.

Roger


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

'Suffolk' Built 1882. Wrecked on the Lizard 1886. You can get more details on the Atlantic Transport Line web-site www.atlantictransport line.com

Signalman.


----------



## Dave Haxell (Sep 22, 2009)

Several ships with Suffolk in their name and as other have stated the Miramar web site is excellent for all information. I can remember seeing the Ipswich Pionier and Ipswich Progress during the 70's. They were of Dutch registry and regulary ran from Cliff Quay I think. Incidentally there was an beautiful old collier named the Cliff Quay obviously after the power station. If you go to gallery on this site there is a lovely photograph of the Ipswich Trader which was owned by Horrocks of Mistley and built up the coast at Oulton Broad during the depression I belive she took over 5 years to build due to lack of finances.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Suffolk mariner, Offshore Supply vessel.


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

Correction to my post above - web-site should be
www.atlantictransportline.us

My apologies.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Suffolk Shore supply boat belonging to Offshore Marine. This may have become the Suffolk Mariner mentioned by Burnt Toast

Don


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Pride of Suffolk - P&O European Ferries. Sailed from Felixstowe to Zeebrugge, later to Europoort.
Also Suffolk Ferry - British Rail train ferry that used to sail from Harwich.


----------



## alex page (Mar 15, 2006)

Federal line had its 1st ship under the name Suffolk in 1902 a handsome 4 masted vessel. Its 2nd ship under this name came into service in 1939 her sister ships were the Essex and Sussex later to become the Cambridge and Norfolk. The Suffolk was a lucky ship steaming some 400,000 miles in W.W.II. She made 4 ship convoy dash to Malta and back in 1942 suffering only a near miss. In 1963 she had a serious fire in No 6 hold while at the dangerous goods anchorage in Auckland The the highly dangerous cargo was unloaded into lighters by watersiders and crew, fire services attacked the seat of the fire,successfully preventing a disaster. The crew were rewarded for their services with an extra month pay. 
Alex


----------



## Steve - Planet Ipswich (Apr 29, 2011)

*Planet Ipswich & Planet Suffolk*

Thanks to all who replied to my original enquiry concerning ships with the word Ipswich or Suffolk in the name. I have written up as much as I can on my two websites www.planetipswich.com & www.planetsuffolk.com about these. Go to Ships Named Ipswich, or Ships Named Suffolk page for details. Planet Ipswich & Planet Suffolk are websites that detail the history, geography, famous people & events of all the places called Ipswich or Suffolk around the world, as well as giving information about things that have been named after our town/county.


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

My Maternal Grandmother was born on a sailing vessel, the Suffolk, around 1865 on passage from Australia to the UK, her name was Mabel Suffolk Younge.
Bruce.


----------



## Jenma (Oct 30, 2012)

*Suffolk Brig or Barque*

Hello,
An ancestor of mine is listed as arriving in Melbourne, Australia (un-assisted passage!) on board the Suffolk on 14th May, 1858, sailing from London. I see that there were two ships with that name in the area with the Brig sinking in 1859 and wondered if you knew which ship my ancestor would have sailed on?
Such a shame there were no phones with cameras in those days!
Regards
Jenma


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Hawkeye said:


> Pride of Suffolk - P&O European Ferries. Sailed from Felixstowe to Zeebrugge, later to Europoort.
> Also Suffolk Ferry - British Rail train ferry that used to sail from Harwich.


Sorry, I dont think that there was ever a Pride of Suffolk sailing from Felixstowe,the three ships that sailed from Felixstowe to Zeebrugge were....
Viking Voyager 
Viking Valiant
Viking Viscount
I sailed on all three.
I certainly remember the Suffolk Ferry her and the cambridge ferry used to wallow across the North sea.

jim


----------

